# El Reno Slaw



## breas (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone have a recipe for El Reno Slaw?


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 12, 2013)

I googled, bing'd, and yahoo'd it and didn't find anything.  El Reno burgers, slawdogs, but not el reno slaw.

Would you be so kind as to go to Roll Call and tell us about yourself so we may welcome you properly, and put your location in your profile?


----------



## linguica (Jan 12, 2013)

http://newsok.com/recipe-for-hole-in-the-wall-coney-slaw-served-up-for-readers/article/2091808


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 12, 2013)

Linguica,

Sounds like a good recipe (the 2nd one on that web page), beings I love slaw so I copied it for later

al


----------

